# Anyone hunting millcreek?



## phorisc

Just curious if anyone is still hunting it since they closed it?


----------



## nateysmith

Myself and bass2muskie were going to, but this was later in the afternoon so we didn't have enough time to make the hike in. We went to Lamb's canyon instead


----------



## phorisc

nateysmith said:


> Myself and bass2muskie were going to, but this was later in the afternoon so we didn't have enough time to make the hike in. We went to Lamb's canyon instead


I see

I wonder if since its closed the pressure of hikers/hunters has calmed the elk...

I may be going up there weekend after conference...I was trying to see whats the easiest way in and I was thinking maybe hiking over from big cottonwood canyon.

anyone know the easiest hike over to millcreek?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

phorisc said:


> I see
> 
> I wonder if since its closed the pressure of hikers/hunters has calmed the elk...
> 
> I may be going up there weekend after conference...I was trying to see whats the easiest way in and I was thinking maybe hiking over from big cottonwood canyon.
> 
> anyone know the easiest hike over to millcreek?


Mill D Fork to Dog Lake then your route depending if you want to head east or west. Heading due north will take you to the end of the Millcreek Road.


----------



## phorisc

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Mill D Fork to Dog Lake then your route depending if you want to head east or west. Heading due north will take you to the end of the Millcreek Road.


that is exactly where I looked on google maps and was thinking that would be a good way in to millcreek


----------



## bamacpl

Hike over from Lambs, or park at the gate....straight shot


----------



## bass2muskie

phorisc said:


> I see
> 
> I wonder if since its closed the pressure of hikers/hunters has calmed the elk...
> 
> I may be going up there weekend after conference...I was trying to see whats the easiest way in and I was thinking maybe hiking over from big cottonwood canyon.
> 
> anyone know the easiest hike over to millcreek?


I was wondering the same thing that it might calm them or the construction might push them father. Guess only putting on the boots will tell.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

no freaking way Lambs Canyon is an easier hike in than via Dog Lake.


----------



## phorisc

Mr Muleskinner said:


> no freaking way Lambs Canyon is an easier hike in than via Dog Lake.


I haven't done it but I hear lambs canyon is really thick and dense...might be some mean bushwacking...definitely going via dogs lake


----------



## bamacpl

Thick+dense=elk


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

there are elk in Lambs Canyon and it is thick and dense. If you throw in steep you have it described pretty well. The question though was what was the easiest hike to Millcreek.


----------



## bamacpl

Ok....Helicopter would be the easiest


----------



## brendo

bamacpl said:


> Ok....Helicopter would be the easiest


Plus you can scout on your way in! Definitely the way to go..


----------



## nateysmith

How did it go for you over the weekend Phorisc?


----------



## phorisc

bamacpl said:


> Thick+dense=elk


yes, i heard this too


----------



## phorisc

nateysmith said:


> How did it go for you over the weekend Phorisc?


I actually wasn't going this weekend due to conference, but I am going this weekend 100% 
I'll post something here on how it goes afterwards...


----------



## nateysmith

Cool. I am planning on heading out tonight. I am not sure if we will make it that far in or if we will head to another canyon. I will let you know how it is if I head up that way.


----------



## phorisc

nateysmith said:


> Cool. I am planning on heading out tonight. I am not sure if we will make it that far in or if we will head to another canyon. I will let you know how it is if I head up that way.


So I went up hunting from mill d in big cottonwood and headed towards mill creek canyon with my brother in law...we saw lots of does. Found some fresh moose scat and found fresh elk scat, and found a geo-cache  and a good amount of elk sign(including the air was carrying some pungent elk urine smell). No elk spotted yet but it was still a great outing... cant beat the colors in the trees right now...


----------



## phorisc

ummm wasnt able to do attachment so i used a url image donno if they turned out ok


----------



## Bowhunter50

Hey nateysmith we hear how it went for phorsic. How did things go for you?


----------



## Groganite

went up for a 4 day weekend...saw a few deer, no elk....Might have seen more except when we found a spot to wait for the elk to show up a helicopter saw us and decided to circle us for 30 mins....wasnt impressed to say the least. especially because i had to hike 4 miles in just to get into millcreek.......:-x


----------



## phorisc

Groganite said:


> went up for a 4 day weekend...saw a few deer, no elk....Might have seen more except when we found a spot to wait for the elk to show up a helicopter saw us and decided to circle us for 30 mins....wasnt impressed to say the least. especially because i had to hike 4 miles in just to get into millcreek.......:-x


hmm, when I went up there on saturday (oct 11) on my way out I heard a helicopter floating around...what gives?


----------



## Kwalk3

Seems like anytime you hunt in salt lake county there are curious helicopters that like to hover and fly low over you.....annoying


----------



## phorisc

Kwalk3 said:


> Seems like anytime you hunt in salt lake county there are curious helicopters that like to hover and fly low over you.....annoying


Its those black helicopters again...their always following me!!! better bring my foil hat with me next time so they don't start reading my mind!


----------



## nateysmith

Bowhunter50 said:


> Hey nateysmith we hear how it went for phorsic. How did things go for you?


I went to a different spot with my buddy bass2muskie. You can read more about it here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/97418-needing-some-advice-elk.html.


----------



## Bowhunter50

Nateysmith, thanks for referring me to that thread! My heart was pumping just reading through the posts! Let me know if you guys ever need any help packing anything out or would like an extra pair of eyes to glass.


----------



## nateysmith

Will do. Here is an updated thread http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/98466-here-i-go.html. He headed out this morning, and I will meet him once I can get off of work.


----------



## AndrewW

The animals were moving up in the canyons before the snow hit yesterday! Saw 4 nice bucks, 11 bull moose and 7 elk between 12 - 2, all within 2 drainages. Everything was headed downhill from about 9k feet to 7k. Winds were continuously changing so I had to pull back from a stalk on the elk. First time in a couple weeks I have seen that much activity, so wanted to give everyone some encouragement. They are still up there!


----------



## nateysmith

Thanks for the update! Trying to head out again this week!


----------



## phorisc

good to know


----------



## AndrewW

Headed back to the top this morning, same area as last week. We were making excellent time, planning on being in position for sunrise with time to spare. Someone had a different opinion however! We dropped into the last saddle, and were greeted by the sounds of 2 sparing moose. They were smack in the middle of the trail, so with the full moon providing just enough light, we took a seat and enjoyed the show. They went at it for almost 30 minutes before finally calling it quits and laying down just off the trail. We made it to the lookout about 20 min after sunrise. From sunrise until 2pm we saw 8 Moose, 2 bucks and 5 does. No elk this time. One buck was a tall-tined 3x3 that had some character - he was in full rut, chasing the does until about 10:30am. Today I decided that I'm going to start calling this area Moose creek....


----------



## AndrewW

Back in the woods all day today. Cutting fresh snow everywhere, was nice to be the first ones up. Saw 3 does and 16 moose - yes you read that right. And finally some bull elk - a 3x, 5x and this guy. I did not think i could get down to him before dark so just watched him. All in all a fun day, solid workout. Now to pray he is there next week.


----------



## AndrewW

Try attachment again


----------

